# [Sammelthread] Third Age - Total War (Medieval 2 Mod)



## Doney (18. Juli 2009)

ich bin grad dabei mir das runter zu laden für alle fans von total war und schlacht um mittelerde is das bestimmt der hammer 

und zwar haben ein paar echt coole schweine einen medievalII- totalwar mod kreiert, der es möglich macht ein sagen "herr der ringe - total war" zu spielen...

inhalt:
-komplette mittelerde-karte mit ca. 114 siedlungen
-viele bekannte und neue fraktionen aus den filmen mit allen bekannten einheiten (auch ents, olifanten, trolle und sowas)
- komplett neues interface, neue musik, neue videos usw.
-eine kampagne!!!
-überarbeitete grafik und KI!!! 


hoffe hier baut sich ne fangemeinde um den mod auf... damit ich wen zum quatschen hab 

hier infos

noch mehr infos

hier download

screens des mittelerde-mods:

http://images.google.de/images?gbv=2&hl=de&sa=1&q=third+age+mod&btnG=Bilder-Suche&aq=f&oq=



bor das klingt nach dem geilsten mod aller zeiten geil geil...

freu mich wien flitzebogen


----------



## joraku (18. Juli 2009)

Kannst du dann bitte mal ein paar Screens machen, wenn du die Mod bei dir am laufen hast? 
Habe Mediaval zwar nicht, aber bestimmt cool, wenn die Ringe-Schlachten jetzt wirklich mit mehr als 1000 Einheiten sind.


----------



## Doney (18. Juli 2009)

jo nor^^
mach ich... sin aber auch schon screens im netz

guckst du hier

http://www.gamestar.de/screenshots/80637/mtw_2_mod_third_age.html

(sin zwar sch.eiß screens aber naja... keine kampfszenen zu sehn... echt doof)

die screens sind gut: 

http://images.google.de/images?gbv=2&hl=de&sa=1&q=third+age+mod&btnG=Bilder-Suche&aq=f&oq=


... ich machn paar... dauert aber noch bis frühestens morgen... hab noch downloads am laufen und nur 75 KB/s  ^^

weiß nich ob du medieval kennst, is aber echt hübsch deswegen bin ich auch schon gespannt wie blöde


----------



## joraku (18. Juli 2009)

Ich kenne Empire - Total War 

Die Bilder bei Gamestar habe ich schon gesehen, fand sie jetzt auch nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht überragend. Dort will das Herr der Ringe Flair noch nicht aufkommen.

Außer vielleicht bei dem Bild mit dem Olifanten


----------



## Doney (19. Juli 2009)

jo... naja ich mach ma ne fette schlacht mit trollen, ents und olifanten und dann denkst du anders XD


----------



## Zocker.xP (14. August 2009)

Hi, hab mal eine Frage wie installier ich den Mod bzw. wo muss ich ihn rein Kopieren??


----------



## Doney (15. August 2009)

du hast zwei parts... das sind zwei seperate setups...

du installierst sie hintereinander... solange der download nich fehlerhaft war funzt acuh alles... dann noch hotfix und patch installn und fertig...

aber bedenke: du brauchst vorher medieval II und mindestens ei  installiertes kingdom addon (mögl. mit neustem patch)... 

das third age setup sucht sich das medieval-verzeichnis automatisch..

alles klar?


----------



## Zocker.xP (15. August 2009)

jop danke dir wie viel kostet kingdoms?ca.


----------



## joraku (16. August 2009)

@ Doney: Mach doch mal bitte ein paar Screenshots aus dem Game.


----------



## diddi0565 (17. August 2009)

also du meinst man muss nicht mal kingdoms kaufen, man kann einfach auch nur den neusten patch downloaden?


----------



## Doney (18. August 2009)

nein ich sagte:"du brauchst min 1 kingdom addon (mögl. mit neuem patch)

im kingdoms-pack (das du vorher kaufen musst...) sind 4 addons enthalten

- crusades
- americas
- teutonic
- britain

und eins davon musst du mindestens installieren


----------



## michelthemaster (6. September 2009)

Also Mods spiel ich meist nur bei Egoshootern (Half-Life 1 und 2). Medieval 2 so fasziniert mich schon so lange genug ^^ Aber mag DHDR Spiele auch nicht so gern, wobei die Filme cool sind. Mag zB auch kein Schlacht um Mittelerde, keine Ahnung warum ^^

Michel


----------



## NoVa^^ (8. September 2009)

Ich hab den Mod auch Version 1.2 und ich muss schon sagen Schlacht um Mittelerde ist gut aber das ist einfach unglaublich.Durch die großen Armeen kommt wirklich ehctes HdR Feeling auf.Wenn jemand Lust hat paar Screens zu sehen und 1 Video hier ist der Link zu meinem X-Fire Profil:
?¤VÅ (emperorjanzen)


----------



## joraku (9. September 2009)

Sind echt tolle Screens dabei. 
Da muss der PC schon schuften bei so vielen darzustellenden Einheiten.


----------



## Doney (16. September 2009)

soory... dass ich bis jetz keine screens reinstelln konnte... problem: ich kann das spiel nich minimieren... ioch muss es also immer schließen um einen screen zu speichern... echt stressig... dazu kommt dass ich zur zeit mit oblivion mods hantiere und deshalb third war bei mir auf der strecke blieb....

sorry joraku


----------



## joraku (18. September 2009)

Kein Problem, NoVa hat auf seinem XFire Profil ein paar Screens.


----------



## PingPong (15. April 2010)

hi erstmal

zock zur zeit auch a bissl third age tw...  find eig supi, bis auf die tatsache das die städte nicht so aussehn wie im film... also minas tirith auf der schlacht-karte leider ne burg is und nich wie minas tirith aussieht..  kommt das noch mit einem patch oder bleiben die so wie sie sind.. (edoras, minas tirith, helms deep usw)

mfg


----------



## herethic (21. April 2010)

Er ist ok,bis auf die Tatsache das er auf Englisch ist und viele Städte Rebellenstädte sind weshalb man zum Imperrealismus gezwungen ist.


----------



## Doney (21. April 2010)

PingPong schrieb:


> hi erstmal
> 
> zock zur zeit auch a bissl third age tw...  find eig supi, bis auf die tatsache das die städte nicht so aussehn wie im film... also minas tirith auf der schlacht-karte leider ne burg is und nich wie minas tirith aussieht..  kommt das noch mit einem patch oder bleiben die so wie sie sind.. (edoras, minas tirith, helms deep usw)
> 
> mfg



frag ich mich auch... sonst isser geil... hab nur aufgehört weil die städte halt einfach aus ME2TW übernommen wurden


----------



## herethic (21. April 2010)

Naja der Mod orientiert sich ja auch eher am Buch als am Film

FANTASYROMAN!


----------



## Doney (22. April 2010)

xD jaja schon verstanden... bin mitten im abi


----------

